# Unusual Materials



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Ron T's thread http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/1350-what-kind-of-wood-is-that/prompted this.

I've seen cane and walking stick shanks made from all sorts of things. Some antiques were made from the spines of sharks or snakes, whale bone, etc. Ron's cane was made from the seed stalk of a palm.

I watched a YouTube video where the guy makes a cane from the stalk of a Mullein plant.

I think I've seen it growing here. I might give it a shot if I find some.

I'm just wondering what you all have used or seen used?

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Rodney, a member of the carving club I used to go to told me about a bull penis he was going to use for a cane shaft. He was going to insert a metal rod and stretch it. My wife buys it as a treat for our dogs. It's sold as pizzle.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

there is so many materials used for stickmaking taga nuts is something i would like to have a go at.

I have carved a fish from water buffalo horn also rams horn. if anyone trys it wear a dust mask its not good. and if you use power tool on it if you get it to hot it smells.

Ron t your right about the bulls penis it is called a pizzel stick still being made.

casting is quite popular with cold casts , not a favourite material for me it feels cold to touch and somehow dead . but lots of folks like it. think this is because its a easy material to handle and make casts for.

brass and coper are also used .But of all the metals pewter is the easiest along with copper to cast, but you have to make a good mould to stand these temps. best method I think s the lost wax method .

I have cast glass faces inside a clear glass brick for a few projects as long as you have good contacts with a glass maker its not that difficult. but using crystal can be a expensive, not that cullet is expensive its the equipment and the running costs

Glass slumping can also be used for decoration and is probably the easiest thing to do with glass . but you need to know how to make moulds to stand high temps but common horticultural glass slumps very easy with quite good definition


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I plan to experiment with casting pewter for collars and ferrules. I already have one mold made for it. I just have to order the pewter.

The low melting temperature is a big plus.

I've been looking at a lot of antique canes. Malacca was considered one of (if not the) best materials for shanks. So far I haven't been able to find any suppliers for less than a container load of the stuff.

Here's a great example of a pizzle stick: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-UNIQUE-ELK-HANDLE-BULL-PENIS-BARLEY-TWISTED-SHAFT-WALKING-STICK-CANE-/371490678328?hash=item567e91e638:g:5eIAAOSwkZhWRK8V

Most are much plainer.

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I just bought a cane made from the Cholla cactus. Very strong and light. I also found this site that has good pics of canes made of unusual materials. First page is the jersey cabbage and goes on for several pages.

http://www.canesegas.com/materials/1.jersey.cabbage.cane.html


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the link - some interesting stuff there!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Alador! Great site!.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

When the yucca plant flowers, it sends up a central stalk. Seed pods form from the mature flowers and, after the seeds are scattered, the stalk dies. This takes about a year and, at this point, the stalk snaps out very easily. It makes a terrific walking stick that in strong and very lightweight.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We can grow it here but I can't say it thrives. I have seen the flower stalks once or twice. They were 5 or 6 ft tall. I couldn't say how big around they were. I think they get much bigger in their native range.

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Fellas, I have tried to dry out Brussel Sprout stalks to try to use as a stick but my attempts were unsuccessful. My wife is talking about growing them next year so I may have another try. I like the idea of unusual woods or materials.N.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

There are two varieties of Yucca that look almost identical. Yucca filamentosa and Yucca flaccida. Filamentosa is larger and has the flower stems used for walking sticks, flaccida (the ones who are trying to take over my yard) are very thin weak stemmed. This is a pic of flaccida


----------

